# Only updated egs module now car wont start



## turbowonder (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum but have been getting a lot of info from it. So I updated my EGS module to get rid of the 2-1 hard down shift with the DIY on this forum which can be found here: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=621988

I believe I did everything correctly with WINKFP as I watched a few videos and well read many forum topics. No errors were encountered once updated.

The update in WINKFP finishes at 100% with program update complete pop up box. I get no errors after the update. I updated it with SP-Daten v53.3. I only updated this one module and nothing else, so I wondering maybe some of the other modules need to be updated as well due to them being so out of date compared to this one new update?.... I do notice DME/DDE is showing 10 errors now which prior were not there. I can also see the update took place in INPA for EGS since the date shows 11-23-2016 for the date which prior was in 2007 some time.

When I try to turn on my car the lights flicker, the iDrive comes on but sometimes acts goofy but overall the electronics seem to be a little wacky like they have a mind of there own. There is absolutely no crank what so ever. I did do the update with no battery charger on as the battery is brand new, just got it yesterday and the update took like 3 mins. I will try to jump the car tomorrow just to see if I can rule the battery out tho.

As of now it looks like my main ECU is still communicating with all the software so I am hoping its not fried due to the update. I have and I even was able to re-update or flash how ever you want to term it on the same module with no errors but no success on starting the car. The one thing I do notice is I have a lot of errors showing now that were not previously showing. I attached a screen shot showing them all and you can see DME/DDE has a grip of codes. So any info to help me in the right direction will be greatly appreciated!

Car is a 2007 530i
Happy Thanks Giving all


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Not sure for E60, but when I flash F-serie car, and especially the EGS: Could be due to dependencies. When I flash DME I always flash EGS also, same goes around when flashing EGS, DME goes with.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

yes try to update the dme as well.
then recode the car to default with ncs expert.


----------



## turbowonder (Nov 24, 2016)

> then recode the car to default with ncs expert.


when you say recode to default with ncs expert can you explain a little more please? New to all this software updating so any insight would be helpful.

*Also if anyone could explain on updating procedures with WINKFP it would help me some too. *

What I mean is some say to update modules something like this:

1 Start WinKFP select comfort mode and select F3:- Update ZUSB
2 Select ECU type and the ECU will appear along with a list of part numbers.
3 Select ok and the main menu will re-appear
4 Select VIN and enter the cars VIN no. and select OK.
5 Select Done
6 Select Prog. ZB_update, you will be asked to confirm the update, Winkfp wil state the number of times the module can be re-programmed.

Others will say/show like this: 
1 Start WinKFP enter comfort mode and enter the ZUSB manually.
2 WINFKP matches the assembly line to the correct ECU family, press ok. 
3 enter VIN no. and select OK.
3 Select Done
4 Select Prog. ZB_update, you will be asked to confirm the update, Winkfp wil state the number of times the module can be re-programmed.

I will update the DME but I want to make sure my process of updating is correct because both methods seem to do an update with no errors but unsure which is the correct method.

Really appreciate the input guys!


----------



## turbowonder (Nov 24, 2016)

Update: So I ran into some electrical issues and to be honest I have no idea what caused them but the battery reading was showing low. It seems by removing the battery ( I know this is a no no, but had no choice) and I took it to autozone to get tested and charged. They said the battery was good and 70% fully charged. So when I put the battery back it, I gave the car a try... What do you know the car started now. I test drove it and everything seems fine. I am not suggesting this is a solution for this type of issue but these were my results. As of the 2-1 hard shift it seems to be there some  so may consider other things later but as of know I am done touching the electronics of this car lol


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

turbowonder said:


> Update: So I ran into some electrical issues and to be honest I have no idea what caused them but the battery reading was showing low. It seems by removing the battery ( I know this is a no no, but had no choice) and I took it to autozone to get tested and charged. They said the battery was good and 70% fully charged. So when I put the battery back it, I gave the car a try... What do you know the car started now. I test drove it and everything seems fine. I am not suggesting this is a solution for this type of issue but these were my results. As of the 2-1 hard shift it seems to be there some  so may consider other things later but as of know I am done touching the electronics of this car lol


Just out of the blue, but how many miles did your E60 cover? Here in Europe, or at least ZF recommends to change the oil in your automatic gearbox every 80.000 to 100.000 kilometers. I did this in my old E92 335D as well after 160.000KM and it made a huge difference, gearshifts were some smooth again, and especially those 3 -2 -1 gearshifts.


----------



## turbowonder (Nov 24, 2016)

> Just out of the blue, but how many miles did your E60 cover? Here in Europe, or at least ZF recommends to change the oil in your automatic gearbox every 80.000 to 100.000 kilometers. I did this in my old E92 335D as well after 160.000KM and it made a huge difference, gearshifts were some smooth again, and especially those 3 -2 -1 gearshifts.


I actually just purchased the car like 2 weeks ago so its is on my list to get the gear box oil changed. The car has 129k on it so if I had to assume I am sure the previous owner has not changed it yet.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

turbowonder said:


> I actually just purchased the car like 2 weeks ago so its is on my list to get the gear box oil changed. The car has 129k on it so if I had to assume I am sure the previous owner has not changed it yet.


Just remove the transmission drain plug. Change the transmission filter and pump in new transmission fluid with all 4 wheels leveled. I put it on jack stands and used a small leveling bubble on each tire. The 545i drove like it had a brand new transmission.


----------

